# Cleveland casting



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How has the bite been casting erie dearies off Cleveland


----------



## fishfrys (Sep 26, 2014)

We got 6 North of gold coast. A lot of good marks, but had to work hard for them. Nice eaters around 22 inches. Casting worm harnesses, green beads with perch colored blades. IMHO, the full moon had something to do with the slow bite. My old timer fishing buddies say few days before and after full moon is best, but the day of the full moon fish feed real hard all night. Also seeing masses of bugs or some kind of bait when seeing fish marks on the hummingbird helix. However, the trollers seem to have done well Saturday, but I enjoy casting. Good luck..


----------



## Beerhunter (Oct 6, 2008)

Got 3 casting halfway to the crib yesterday on gold Erie Dearies one 28" in about 3 hours then switched to trolling and finished with our limits. Dipseys #3 @105 and #0 @50 all on dark spoons. Really nice fish. Saw those blobs on the screen also.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Interested to hear some positive reports.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you guys fishing from top down? Those blobs are bait and it is hard to see fish inside them. You might be fishing under many feeding fish. Last 2 years, I was using a splash count to a 3 count until middle of July out of RR. Unfortunately, friends boat is no more. I took him and his son out 5 times and caught nice fish up high. Deepest we ever fished that way was 44 FOW. Harnesses worked better now to get a slow steady retrieve up high. In a few weeks, the weight forwards work better to keep speed up high. I also prefer evenings since the fish are beginning their daily feeding. Mornings they might start high but move down pretty fast.
Good Luck,
Rickerd


----------



## fishfrys (Sep 26, 2014)

I assume you mean starting high (splash count) then deeper until a pattern is established along with trying various colored blades/beads for worm harnesses. Yep we do that, but it was tough for us last Saturday out of Cleveland. Thinking they were just not biting too good while we were out. Usually have one rod with a bottom bouncer, working a second at various depths. Drift was not good to start out, but got better towards the afternoon.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I know it takes 2 or 3 good people on the boat to really figure out a pattern especially in deeper water. I will start fishing CLE soon, but now in WB I wasn't over 22 fow over last weekend.
Rickerd


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I cast husky jerks and bandits at dusk all the way through august and do well. Just have to find a nice school of fish


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I was on another's boat last night in front of RR and west. We were not fishing just took kids out swimming. We went into 22 FOW and found decent fish marks. Drifted out to 46 FOW and saw similar marks. Water has like 12 plus feet of visibility out there. Hungry fish can see and hear baits coming from a good distance. Go get them guys and let us know what fish they are.

RIckerd


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Farmhand said:


> I cast husky jerks and bandits at dusk all the way through august and do well. Just have to find a nice school of fish


in shallow you do this?


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Rickerd when you talk about casting harness’s, are you meaning 2 hook harness’s or are you talking about 1 hook mayfly rigs!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> in shallow you do this?


not always shallow, when im marking fish in the top 20 of the water ill give it a shot, last year i was catching them anywhere from 35-50 feet


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Good to know. I have tried casting the same lures we troll with out deep but never had any luck. I can’t say I stuck with it too long since they always hit weight forwards then.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

The casting harness I use has a single hook. Take a look at Mike's "Eye-Keeper Charters" reports and you will see what I use. I have the same style Mike uses, cause I learned them from him. But I also have a "bear claw" pattern. That means "dark bead, yellow, dark, yellow, dark, yellow, dark, then spinner. My 3 color patterns are red/ yellow, purple/ yellow, and green/ yellow. Purple has been best this year in WB followed by red then green. In the CLE area, Red/ yellow has seemed best in the past. 

If I am drifting a harness on a bottom bouncer, I would use a 2 hook harness, just like trolling with the second hook a treble.
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Once you find the fish, the key to being successful with drift casting harnesses, is to learn to let them fall to depth, then real them in a speed that makes the depth consistent back to the boat. Another key is to cast to area where boat hasn't spooked fish and longer casts are an advantage. 
Rickerd


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

×2 what Richard said casting.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I am in FL now but I know there was a big NE blow this weekend. Still nothing casting/drifting around Cleveland?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hoping to make a trip friday morning with my son . He whooped us every time up here last year


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

h My son and I set up drifting east of the Crib and had a slow pick, but we got our limit. Fish were suspended at 45 ft in 50ft of water. Best colors were pink/purple bladed harnesses and gold harnesses with red beads.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Still all trolling reports lol. Doesn’t seem like there is a single person casting in Cleveland!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Got some Sunday casting shiver minnows in 15-20 fow


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

was out trolling Sunday and There were probably a dozen guys casting and catching in line with crib about 51 FOW. Spoke with several that stated they had between 6-12 in box at 9am. It’s heating up. We had our best success in 54’+


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Casted Saturday out of lorain 52 fow. Early morning splash count to ten count. Got three then they plunged to the bottom. Switched to trolling off bottom spoon and dipsy and got last three quickly.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

My son is coming up from WV. Hoping to get him out Thursday or Friday. Going to try some drifting and trolling. Thanks for the reports.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Went out casting last night. Moved probably 10 times. Started out past Crib and tried everywhere between to Gold Coast. Got 1. Tons of marks, but couldn't get them to go. It should turn on any day now.


----------



## fishfrys (Sep 26, 2014)

Planning to be out Friday and will report back.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Is there a particular water temp when the casting turns on?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

we got 2 tickets fairly quickly the other night casting...all on a splash count... we tried targeting the fish we were marking at 30 foot but had a hard time getting them to go...wasnt till i made an errant cast of about 30 feet behind the boat and started reeling right away to get it back in and cast again when bamm...fish on..started flipping our bails right on the splash and it was fish on steadily the rest of the time ....we werent marking anything up high but thats where the y were feeding... try it next time with one rod and see what happens


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep you are not going to mark many of those fish in top 8 feet of water column. I always start high when bait is good up there. When bait is good below, I start below and those fish usually show up on sonar.
Rickerd


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Carpn said:


> Got some Sunday casting shiver minnows in 15-20 fow
> View attachment 363355
> View attachment 363357


Yup, tried explaining this method in a different thread but it didnt get much recognition. Fun, aggressive way to fish.


----------



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

allwayzfishin said:


> Yup, tried explaining this method in a different thread but it didnt get much recognition. Fun, aggressive way to fish.


Are shiver minnows a type of blade bait?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

kevyallen said:


> Are shiver minnows a type of blade bait?


No, it’s similar to jiggin raps. Watch a video on YouTube to learn how to fish them on soft water with mono and spinning tackle for walleye. It’s Al Linders most effective way to catch summer walleye


----------



## fishfrys (Sep 26, 2014)

As promised went out of Edgewater this morning started fishing around 6:30 straight out off the Gold Coast in 51 ft.. Nice drift for 3 hrs.got our 2 man limit. I was using worm harness yellow/ red beads, diamond #4 gold blade with 3/8 ounce egg sinker locked in loop. Most consistent pattern was 15 count. Probaby released 12 shorties under 15 and the keepers were 17 - 22 inchers. Hardly any junk fish. Here are my 6 and buddy had the same. Just a perfect morning to be out catching some fish. We are blessed with what we have on the northcoast.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Where do you launch at Edgewater.


----------



## fishfrys (Sep 26, 2014)

tsw said:


> Where do you launch at Edgewater.


Public launch


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I am convinced people only troll now lol


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

KTkiff said:


> I am convinced people only troll now lol


Cleveland is a trollers nite casting is hit or miss, hasn’t been a lot of wind for good drift fishing either. Plus guys want to get off water and get done before they start frying plus why buy bait?


----------



## fishfrys (Sep 26, 2014)

We did good again casting today, done with 2 man limit by 11:30 and throwing back the smaller fish. 50-55 feet of water out of Edgewater. Same presentation used in previous post and same location as last Friday. Probably done till after this weekend have to check the trailer wheel bearings and clean up the boat some. Good luck you all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Cleveland is a trollers nite casting is hit or miss, hasn’t been a lot of wind for good drift fishing either. Plus guys want to get off water and get done before they start frying plus why buy bait?


I want to take my kid out and trolling would put him to sleep. Plus I would much rather drift myself. Last year there were a ton of great casting/drifting reports by June around Cleveland but this year hardly any.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Plenty of fish right out on front of gold coast, cast out to side and give it a 15 count and slow retrieve with very slow pulls. They would just hammer them just up off the bottom. Better grade of fish just west of pier w restaurant. We limited today and fun fished for a while handling well over 70 walleye. All the other boats that came in from there when we came in all limited too.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

fishfrys would you text me at [email protected]. I would like to ask you a couple of questions!


----------

